

PayPal has a smart new homepage - emoray13
https://www.paypal.com/uk/webapps/mpp/home

======
ceworthington
Having just completed a Paypal integration for a Backbone.js app
(my.jetbets.us), I can pretty confidently say that what Paypal needs is a much
better-documented API to interface with a dramatically simpler set of
products/pricing plans.

There are like three ways to do everything with Paypal, but it is never clear
which of those ways works with the plan you are on, or which of these ways
would be "best" or "simplest" or "cheapest," or even why they are different.

The "Square"-ified home page looks nice but my god they make it hard to use
their product.

~~~
emoray13
I really agree. I'm using paypal at quicklytest.it at the moment and there are
3x ways to handle the subscriptions.

------
arkonaut
It's like what people have been saying for years...

PayPal, three things you need to work on: customer service around people's
money, better api docs, and above all, a brand new homepage

------
kungpoo
Shame it now replaces the + in my email address with a space when
storing/retrieving it from a cookie.

